

A big little idea called legibility - madair
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2010/07/26/a-big-little-idea-called-legibility/

======
shib71
I've seen examples of this problem when working on legacy code. There is a
huge temptation to look at a mess of if-statements, inconsistent architecture,
and seemingly redundant code - and decide to rewrite it from scratch. Only to
find out afterwards that you're also going to rediscover every edge-case,
system quirk, and dirty data set.

